# Image in BufferedImage konvertieren



## AmunRa (9. Aug 2008)

Hallo 

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich lade mit ImageIO ein jpeg-Bild in ein Objekt der Klasse BufferedImage.
Nachdem ich dann die Methode getScaledInstance aufrufe bekomme ich ein Objekt der Klasse Image.

Wie kann ich dieses jetzt wieder als jpeg bild speichern da die Klasse ImageIO und deren Methode write() kein Image-Objekt beutzen kann

Kann ich Image in ein BufferedImage konvertieren?

Danke Michael


----------



## Kim Stebel (9. Aug 2008)

hast du mal geprüft was der (laufzeit-)typ des images ist?


----------



## The_S (9. Aug 2008)

```
BufferedImage neu = new BufferedImage(width, height, typ);
Graphics2D g2d = neu.createGraphics();
g2d.drawImage(scaledImage, 0, 0, null);
g2d.dispose();
```


----------

